# Adding Everclear



## wkingsnorth (Nov 29, 2013)

I would like to boost the alcohol level of my Black Currant batch before I bottle it. I saw someone mentioned adding everclear. I have a 6 gallon batch but I have 2 questions.

1. Does everclear add flavor?
2. how much should I add to a 6 gallon batch just to boost it?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 29, 2013)

everclear doesnt change the flavor in moderation...I would add it to taste.
you could add brandy also...
you can find the pearson square equation here on this link.
http://winemakermag.com/427-luscious-port-wine


----------



## shoebiedoo (Nov 29, 2013)

If you're just looking to boost the Alcohol level, I would get the STRONGEST proof you can but again, use the Pearson's Square as it would be easy to add too much. I added 190 proof to a batch to a batch of Brunello it it turned out GREAT


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 29, 2013)

everclear is very expensive here...I wish it was cheaper.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 29, 2013)

I like adding everclear if you add distillers activated carbon and then add oak sticks to it as well


----------



## tingo (Nov 29, 2013)

What is activated carbon used for?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 29, 2013)

tingo said:


> What is activated carbon used for?



it is used to get rid of the fusil oils due to distilling - it will make the everclars alot better !! then oak it !

Thanks Steve


----------



## wkingsnorth (Nov 29, 2013)

Is 375 ml too much to add to a 6 gallon batch? The alcohol level of the batch is very near non-alcoholic. It is one of those dessert wines. Orchard Breezin Black Currant.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 29, 2013)

wkingsnorth said:


> Is 375 ml too much to add to a 6 gallon batch? The alcohol level of the batch is very near non-alcoholic. It is one of those dessert wines. Orchard Breezin Black Currant.



You have to determine alcohol % to brig it up 10% in 6 gallons take approx = approx 3 bottles of 750ml 
there are 5 750 ml per gallon x 6 = 30 divided by 10 % is 3


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 29, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> it is used to get rid of the fusil oils due to distilling - it will make the everclars alot better !! then oak it !
> 
> Thanks Steve



Steve are you adding the activated carbon directly? It should go through several rinses first to remove any powder, right? Filtering cheap vodka through a Brita filter will also enhance that. I never heard of adding it directly to Everclear and I am interested in hearing more. I know with that high of alcohol you would melt the plastic of a Brita filter. I thought you would have to run the Everclear through the activated carbon.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 29, 2013)

Dan 
You can add activated carbon (approx. 1/2 lb for 4 bottles of everclear or so ?)directly into a 1 gallon glass container and then adding your everclear to it. Gently shake it up every couple of days and definitely by week 2 - you will notice a difference. Pour it thru a coffee filter in order to remove any color due to the carbon. 

You also can make a homemade filter using activated charcoal - using PVC pipe and coffee filters.


----------



## Putterrr (Nov 30, 2013)

I have never tasted/smelled everclear. I just assumed it would be a clean due to it being a commercial product as opposed to back yard bubba.

For those that think they can buy the over the counter equipment to make their own everclear, be aware that like wine making, its an art to produce a good finished product. (stay away from Turbo's)

cheers


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 30, 2013)

wouldnt the pearson sqaure be a better formula...its for the addition of any alcohol.


----------



## larry in Alaska (Apr 14, 2021)

At which stage of the process do you add the everclear


----------



## dralarms (Apr 14, 2021)

I added it right before bottling on a mixed berry. It boosted the abv but my god I could taste the harshn of the everclear. I’ll not use that again. Next time I’ll use mixed berry vodka or something like that


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 15, 2021)

larry in Alaska said:


> At which stage of the process do you add the everclear


just before bottling, it is just a brand name EVERCLEAR--PURE GRAIN ALCOHOL(PGA)-)))-( WHITE LIGHTING, HOME made version using a thump keg))))


dralarms said:


> I added it right before bottling on a mixed berry. It boo
> 
> 
> dralarms said:
> ...


----------



## Scooter68 (Apr 15, 2021)

Here's the easy way to know exactly how much you need of ANY 'everclear' or brandy etc to raise the ABV to your target. This site just asks simple questions and gives you amount of the 'additive' needed.

The fortification calculator









Fortification


Winemaker calculations for Fortification




www.winebusiness.com


----------

